# Ceriatone Amps



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I was thinking about ordering Ceriatones DC 30/Matchless kit. I was wondering if anyone here had any experiences with this Company? Especially interested in having a kit shipped halfway around the World. I see they don't list Postal as a shipping option.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I haven't used them, but have read literally hundreds of testimonials - not a single negative one that I can recall. Nik supposedly really knows his stuff, and is a reliable seller.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I would go with Trinity if you want something with a Matchless flavor. The Trinity TC-15 kit is basically a 15 watt DC-30. No worries about cross boarder shipping and you'll be supporting a great Canadian company. Customer support is awesome and the kits come with top notch components and trannies, not to mention great detailed instructions.

http://trinityamps.com/Product_Parts.htm


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I can vouch for both the Ceriatone DC30 and the Trinity TC15. I've built both and they both sound amazing. I think it just depends on what size of amp you want.
After having a G12H and a Celestion Blue combo in my DC30 for the last 5 years, I just switched to 2 G12Hs and now I fell in love with it all over again. The Blue is a great sounding speaker and a lot of people loved it in my amp, but now this amp is capable of a whole lot of bark... I'm going to give my Trainwreck Liverpool a break for a while and let this new DC30 out of the kennel for a few gigs.

I got to say that whatever amp you choose, VVR is the answer to the Master-volume issue on both of these. 
Also, the DC30 could use a Jewel light assembly upgrade... budget an extra $4 for that. The Trinity one us fine though. Don't let that cheap jewel light fool you though; the Ceriatone components are otherwise top-notch!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a Ceriatone DC30 for a while it, was a killer amp!!

we A/B'd it against a real '63 AC30 and it held it's own, in spades.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't built Ceriatone's DC30, but I have built the Stray Cat and love it. No issues whatsoever & Nik is a great guy to deal with. I've also purchased 4 other chassis & board sets from him for other projects.

I've built a Trinity TC-15 and that's a great amp. The folks at Trinity have the best customer service & support you'll find anywhere.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

i got my hands on a kit someone ordered and never assembled.. the DC-30.. it was pretty easy to put together overall.. lots of time of course as it was my first amp but turned out great and sounded amazing..


----------

